# Unix make, or gmake?



## James Board (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm a Mac newbie, and I can't do very basic things.  I'm trying to install Perl modules, but that's failing because there's no 'make' in Mac OS.  How can I get a version of 'make', and/or how can I install Perl modules?


----------



## macieks72 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,
You must install the XCode tool.
http://developer.apple.com/technologies/tools/xcode.html


----------



## ForestMars (Sep 9, 2010)

You can also run Perl inside of Parrot VM on OS X: 

http://www.parrot.org/

I've installed Perl 6 under Parrot VM and can't imagine going back to Perl 5: 

http://dev.perl.org/perl6/

- Forest Mars


----------

